# Sadzīves tehnika >  Puteķļu sūcejs sit uz iso

## martini

Puteķļu sūcejs sit uz iso,bet ne vienmēr.Vienreiz slēdzot iekša izšauj korķus,nu neko ieslēdzu atpakaļ.Un tagad ieslēdzo putekļu sūceju vairs neiet uz īso.Un ta viņš ik pa laikam uzvedās.Kas varētu būt par vainu?

----------


## Tārps

Putekļu sūcēja jauda ? (izlasīt uz birkas) . Drošinātāja strāva ampēros. Kāds drošinātājs ? (ieliec bildi).

----------


## Isegrim

Uz tā paša drošinātāja var "karāties" vēl kādas slodzes. Neba nu _putsūča_ rozete vienīgā.

----------

